# Midwest Hay and Straw -- Iowa



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Tuesday, Mar 10, 2009
Maurice, IA

All prices dollars per ton, except straw dollars per bale.

Receipts: 4 Loads Week Ago: 24 Loads Year Ago: 27 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

Not enough any class to test trade. Snow and ice reduced
offerings.

Alfalfa: Small Squares, 1 load: Premium 135.00. Large
Rounds, 1 load: Good 87.50.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: None offered today.

Grass: Small Squares, 1 load: Premium 145.00. Large
Rounds, 1 load: Good 85.00.

Bedding: None offered.

Cornstalks: None offered.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 Hour Price Info: 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR313.txt


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

This is the largest hay auction in iowa. I never sold hay there when we lived in Iowa as it was too far to the East.

Dyersville Sales Company 
Hay Auction Market Report Receipts: 
March 11th ,2009 504 tons

Click here to visit our homepage.

This weeks sale 
The market was firm under very lite offerings do to the muddy conditions and heavy rainfall the past few days. Top on hay was a load from Wyoming that sold for $197.50/ ton Had a lot of hay today testing from 150-296 RFV that all sold in the same range from $175-195/ ton. Rounds topped at $112.50 on a load of mixed 3rd crop. Straw was steady.CRP was from $22.50-30/ ton on round bales.

Hay - Large Square Hay - Large Round Hay - Small Square 
Supreme Supreme Supreme 
$190-195 ton 
Premium Premium Premium 
$175-197.50/ ton 
Good Good Good 
$97.50-145 ton $70-112.50/ ton 
fair Fair Fair 
$40--60/ ton 
Utility Utility & wet hay Utility 
$22.50-30/ ton

New Seeding - Large Square New Seeding - Large Round New Seeding - Small Square 
Good Good Good

fair Fair

Oat Hay - Large Square Oat Hay - Large Round Oat Hay - Small Square 
Good Good Good

Fair Fair Fair 
$/ BALE

Prairie Grass - Large Square Prairie Grass - Large Round Prairie Grass - Small Square 
Good Good Good

Fair Fair Fair

Straw - Large Square Straw - Large Round Straw - Small Square 
Good 3x3 Good Good 
$22-28/ bale 
damaged Fair Fair 
$15/ bale

Corn Stalks - Large Square Corn Stalks - Large Round Corn Stalks - Small Square 
Good Good Good 
$20/ bale 
Fair Fair Fair

CRP - Large Square CRP - Large Round CRP - Small Square 
Good Good Good 
$ ton $30/ ton 
Fair/ poor Fair / poor Fair / poor 
$20-27.50/ ton 
Mixed -Large square Mixed - Large Round Mixed - Small Square 
good to excellent Good Good 
$70-112.50/ton 
Fair Fair Fair 
/ ton 
Grass - Large Square Grass - Large Round Grass - Small Square 
Good Good Good

Fair Fair Fair 
$22.50-40 
Last updated on: 3/11/2009 
Report ver. 2


----------

